# Anyone Know What This Receptacle Was For



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a "radio receptacle". The antenna plugged into the top half.


----------



## WIRED AL (Aug 31, 2007)

MDShunk - Thank you for that information. 
What I cannot figure out is why it had 120 volts on that side also. Was that normal?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

If you are *sure* it was 120v then it was way wrong. 

"Aerial" was the common word for TV or radio _antenna_ back in the day. Watch a few episodes of "The Honeymooners", you'll hear it sooner or later. 

The house I grew up in was built in the 50's. It had some plates with three round holes in a triangle pattern. These were "aerial" plates as well.
The one you have there is most likely a radio antenna as Marc said.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Wikipedia has some interesting stuff under "old and unusual plugs and sockets" Maybe we ought to put together our own collectors's corner of some of this odd stuff.


----------

